# My Sub 10 progression thread. This time for real!



## Swamp347 (Dec 2, 2020)

I’ve seen people do these types of things but I haven’t ever looked into them. I average like 22 on 3x3 and if I’m lucky I can get a sub 40 solve oh. If anyone has any tips I would like them.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 2, 2020)

Learn OH finger tricks and OH algs.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 2, 2020)

I would say learn the basic fundamentals of OH, like using your left hand, how to do RU turning as well as F moves, doing z rotations then RU moves for f2l solutions you would normally do L and U moves for two handed. Also, efficiency is extremely important in OH, as it makes a bigger impact on your solves than on 3x3 because you're turning slower.


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 21, 2020)

I haven’t been practicing a whole ton but I just got my first sub 30 ao5. It was a 28.37


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 5, 2021)

So for some reason I’m trying out roux. I’m a week in and I average like 35 two handed and 45 one handed with roux. Because of my practice with oh cfop my th on cfop got down to 17 which is so much better than the hundreds of slow solves I’ve done. I was thinking of every day I can practice (which is maybe three days of the week) I think a good practice strategy would be to do 15 minutes for fb, 15 for second, and 15 for lse. Then I will finish with 30 minutes of solves. For the cmll I’ll set a weekend just to drill all the algs and do it again every once in a while. Then for lse I can not for the life of me figure out eolrb.


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 5, 2021)

Also I have been doing some bld solves and I never get my corners right. Edges are always perfect but never the corners. Do you have any suggestions why??


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 5, 2021)

Swamp347 said:


> So for some reason I’m trying out roux. I’m a week in and I average like 35 two handed and 45 one handed with roux. Because of my practice with oh cfop my th on cfop got down to 17 which is so much better than the hundreds of slow solves I’ve done. I was thinking of every day I can practice (which is maybe three days of the week) I think a good practice strategy would be to do 15 minutes for fb, 15 for second, and 15 for lse. Then I will finish with 30 minutes of solves. For the cmll I’ll set a weekend just to drill all the algs and do it again every once in a while. Then for lse I can not for the life of me figure out eolrb.


No need for EOLRb until you are maybe sub 12


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 13, 2021)

I’m actually going to update now. I currently average 16 on 3x3 and from my solve analysis it looks like I have need to improve in cross+1, finger tricks, and last layer. Any tips?


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 19, 2021)

So over the week I was just playing around with my cube constantly. It really helped me through school and my ao100 dropped from 19 to 17.5 and I have a lot more 13/14s. I’m excited to see where I get taken!!


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 21, 2021)

I just got pb single of 11.55

edit: 13.57 ao5 pb 
Solve 1. 13.30
Solve2. 11.34 new pb single
Solve 3. 13.20
Solve4. 20.60
Solve 5. 14.22


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 27, 2021)

So over the past week I haven’t been cubing the most, and i got a gocube. This really was an eye opener about how many moves I’m using during f2l, so that’s something to work on!! It also helped me learn how to use inspection properly, and about 50% of the time i can do cross+1!!

I also did an ao100 on skews over the past week and noticed that it’s kinda fun so ill probably continue to practice if anyone has any tips. I average about 12 seconds.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 27, 2021)

Nice! Cross + 1 is overpowered


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 31, 2021)

Ok, so if I have planned an X-cross should I try to look for second pair as well?


----------



## bulkocuber (Dec 31, 2021)

I think you should at least find those two pieces and, if you can't entirely plan that pair, at least track the two pieces as you do the Xcross.


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 1, 2022)

Every year since I’ve learned blind on New Years I’ve attempted a fake year delayed blind solve. It’s fake because it isn’t an actual year but about thirty minutes over the new year’s. I won’t be timing it, but I’ll give you memo. I use m2/op with a UBL buffer for corners and a DF buffer for edges. I solve white top green front.
L' U2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 L' F2 L B L R' B L U B2 U L2 Rw2 Dw
Edges: DIG NaP MalL O I’Ve
Corners: WeatJe GaN RuBbish IKea

Edit: so I failed!! It’s fine. Just got to wait another year!!! To be real though I really didn’t fail as bad as I thought. I don’t know exactly what happened and how close it is to be solved, but I’ll add pictures. What I did get wrong was that I messed up my corner memo and r was my buffer. I also went straight into the I and absolutely failed at the execution but somehow got it back. So I’m annoyed but proud!! I will practice blind more throughout the year and probably do an actual year delay blind solve!!


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 1, 2022)

4x4 Single PB

53.99 D' L2 B2 D B2 D U L2 B2 U' L2 F D' B' L' U' B' L' U2 B' Fw2 Uw2 B L2 Uw2 D2 L2 Fw2 R Fw2 L' B' Uw' R F2 Uw R' B L2 Fw U' Fw2 Uw D2 F'


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 3, 2022)

This week I’ve been playing around with 3x3 and blind mainly. I got a few bld successes yesterday then decided to make flash cards of letter pairs. I’ve got like an eighth of them. Then today I just started learning 4bld and I know how the method works and I’ll hopefully have a success by next week!!


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 4, 2022)

Can I just say that having a list of all the bld letter pairs is great!! But it sucks so much to make one!! That’s what I did today! Thanks for listening to my ted talk.


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 9, 2022)

Over the week I’ve been doing small parts of 4bld and practicing 3bld. I attempted a 4bld solve today, but it didn’t happen. I’m sure I’ll get it within the next few weeks. If someone has any 4bld tips I would gladly appreciate them.


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 17, 2022)

So this week I found out that there will be a comp where I live so now I’ll be practicing for that, but I’m still working on 4bld. I got one really close solve where it was like 3 wings and a center swap to solved, but since then it seems to become more scrambled when I take off the blindfold. It’s probably me messing up setup moves. Also when doing wings memo I can tell when I need to find a new cycle, but I have no fast way to see it. As usual, any advice would be well received


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 26, 2022)

I haven’t been doing a lot of 4bld this week. I’ve got a really taxing assignment for school that I’ll turn in this week and have more time to set aside To do a 30 minute attempt. I was also practicing for the comp and that mainly consisted of 4x4 and 3x3. I dropped my 3x3 ao100 down a second and am hoping to get a new 4x4 this week to help with that. Until next week!


----------



## Swamp347 (Feb 2, 2022)

So I didn’t get the 4x4. I’ll order it tomorrow. I’ve been doing a lot of 3x3. Not a lot of improvement, but I’ll get there. I’ll probably do a few 4bld attempts this week. Excited for that! See you next week. I’ll get some great improvements, I know it!


----------



## Swamp347 (Feb 9, 2022)

So I dropped my 4x4 pb down by 4 seconds, both single and average with my new mgc. I realised that I use an Mac for every nxn except 5x5. So other than that, I’ve been getting some pretty wicked 3x3 averages, I did a six cube multi attempt for the first time (0/6 not good), and I’m trying to get good at clock because I’m competing in it in a week and a half. Finger tricks are so confusing. Any tips would be helpful. I’m also hoping to get consistently sub 55 on 4x4 and sub 15 on 3x3 for that comp.


----------



## Swamp347 (Feb 13, 2022)

So today i was just solving, and I got a 10.77. A pb. The thing is i didn’t realize it was a pb, and i did like 50 solves then realized what happened lol. I also got like a 12.68 ao5.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 13, 2022)

Swamp347 said:


> So today i was just solving, and I got a 10.77. A pb. The thing is i didn’t realize it was a pb, and i did like 50 solves then realized what happened lol. I also got like a 12.68 ao5.


Sub-10 single soon??


----------



## Swamp347 (Feb 13, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Sub-10 single soon??


100%


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 13, 2022)

I like 4BLD event a lot, R2 F R S' R' U R' S R U' F' R2.


----------



## Swamp347 (Feb 16, 2022)

Clock, 3x3, and 4x4. That’s what has been happening this week. I’m good to say I’m sub-1 on 4x4. Getting a good cube really helps. Then for clock i average 20 flat. Pretty good for one week of practice. I might push harder, but not sure I will. Then for 3x3 my ao100 is 16.5, mainly because I’m extremely inconsistent and will get 12s and 22s in the same average lol. Those bad solves are mainly just lack of good look ahead and bad fingertricks. I should grind lags at some point. I’m competing this weekend. I’m excited to share the results.


----------



## Swamp347 (Feb 22, 2022)

How do I get good at insertions for fmc? Is their like a trainer or something I can use?


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 22, 2022)

@DGCubes made a trainer a while back: https://dgcubes.com/pages/extras/fmc/


----------



## Swamp347 (Feb 23, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> @DGCubes made a trainer a while back: https://dgcubes.com/pages/extras/fmc/


Thanks @xyzzy and @DGCubes for this awesome resource!!


----------



## Swamp347 (Feb 23, 2022)

This week I was practicing for my comp, and lets just say I was not expecting what happened. I didn’t improve any PRs in 3x3 at the comp because for some reason the night before I was 6 seconds slower than average lol. So I failed 3x3, but everything else was a massive success. I got a PR in pyramid, and I forgot to bring one so I had to borrow someone’s. I got pr in 2x2 which is weird, because I don’t practice it. In clock I got a 21 average which is great considering how bad my clock was. In sqaun, another event i don’t practice much, I got a pr for both average and single, and then in 4x4, I got sub 1. Since the comp I’ve mainly been practicing blind and fewest moves for PBQtah. Thanks!!


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 2, 2022)

This week I've been mainly doing 4bld for pbqtah this weekend. Not much had changed since last week, until I got my first success today! I'm not quite sure about the time, but I'm pretty sure it would have been state record because no one has competed in 4 bld. I also got 3/3 on multibld, but I want to do 6. Tell you about my results next week. I'm still buzzing from the 4bld success.


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 4, 2022)

I just got a 34 in fmc!! First sub-40. I did it on this site, but it won’t let me submit. https://www.fewest-moves.info/submit

R' U' F U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R' D2 U F L F' R' D2 F L2 R' U' F // scramble

U D2 F’ L2 // 2X2 
F’ R D’ R2 D2 R’ // PSUEDO 2X2X3
D F2 D’ F’ D2 // F2L-1
(L’ F’ L F)X3 // LAST SLOT
D R2 U’ R’ U R’ D’ // OLL
R2 // Auf

This is only like my 3rd or 4th fmc solve, so I’m quite happy

Solution- U D2 F’ L2 F’ R D’ R2 D2 R’ D F2 D’ F’ D2 L’ F’ L F L’ F’ L F L’ F’ L D R2 U’ R’ U R’ D’ R2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 5, 2022)

It might not be letting you submit because of the curly apostrophes in your solution. If you compare the scramble to the solution, you can see the difference. If you did this on a phone (iPhone specifically) you can go into settings and turn off smart punctuation, if not, I am unsure how to fix that.


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 7, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> It might not be letting you submit because of the curly apostrophes in your solution. If you compare the scramble to the solution, you can see the difference. If you did this on a phone (iPhone specifically) you can go into settings and turn off smart punctuation, if not, I am unsure how to fix that.


Thanks for the advice, I’m using an iPad, so that’s probably the problem.


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 9, 2022)

This week I was going big on blind for pbqtah, hoping I’d get a success in 4bld, but I didn’t lol. It’s fine! Instead i got a really lucky scramble in 3bld with like three corners unsolved and most of the edges. I got a 1:48 which is state record as i mentioned in the accomplishment thread. So that was great! I’m not sure what I’m going to work on next, but it probably won’t be blind or fmc. If anyone wants me to get good at something just suggest it, my wca profile is pretty accurate for my times if that gives you an idea. Thanks!!

P.S. This is my 100th post on the forums !!!


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 16, 2022)

I took a break this week, but I’m getting into 3x3, which should hopefully improve all my other nxns. The last time I competed in 3x3 and 4x4 my 3x3 time were about 1/3 to 1/2 of my 4x4 times which is way to close lol. So that’s what I’m doing. Let’s get some epic pbs!


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 18, 2022)

I’ve been trying to revamp my f2l, so i can do it fast from all angles, and there are a few cases where i do a sledgehammer in the back, and I’m not sure how to finger trick it. Can someone help?


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 18, 2022)

For sledgehammers starting with R or L’, just do lw or rw’ (respectively), then U’/U, R’/L, U/U’. For sledgehammers starting with B or B’ I prefer to use my ring fingers for back turns and do more “wristy” turns for R/L. I use both ring fingers once for each respective sledgehammer, hopefully it’s somewhat intuitive which hand to use where. 
that’s just what I do, others might have better suggestions!


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 25, 2022)

Just got my first sub-16 ao100!!


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 25, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-25
single: 10.21

Time List:
1. 10.21 D2 B L2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 B' R2 F R2 D' L' F2 L U2 R D' L B2


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 27, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-27
single: 9.88

Time List:
1. 9.88 B2 U D2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F' R U' B' U2 B' L' F


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 30, 2022)

These past few weeks I’ve only been doing 3x3. I’ve posted about how i got my pb single down by a second, but that’s not all. I broke everything up to ao1000 except ao5. They were all broken by about a second as well. 
Mo3- 12.57
Ao12- 14.18
Ao100- 14.98
Ao1000- 16.27

So i can definitely say I’ve gotten faster. Excited for the future!!


----------



## Swamp347 (Apr 10, 2022)

Could someone possibly look at this ao5 and tell me what to work on. If not don’t worry, I just can’t do it myself until later this week.


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 10, 2022)

Swamp347 said:


> Could someone possibly look at this ao5 and tell me what to work on. If not don’t worry, I just can’t do it myself until later this week.


I'll do it(can I also have the scrambles?)


----------



## Swamp347 (Apr 10, 2022)

Thanks!! They’re in the description of the vid.


----------



## Swamp347 (May 10, 2022)

Wow!! It’s been a month since I’ve posted. I’ve had other stuff going on though. So what happened is i broke two of my 3x3s, the only ones that i like, so I’m going to practice 5x5. I’m hoping to get state record. I’ll post more updates soon!!


----------



## Timona (May 10, 2022)

Swamp347 said:


> Could someone possibly look at this ao5 and tell me what to work on. If not don’t worry, I just can’t do it myself until later this week.


Omg, you have a comically large spoon!


----------



## Swamp347 (May 17, 2022)

Update: I fixed one of the 3x3s. I go do 30 solves and i get a pb of 9.42. I also got a 1:45 ao5 on 5x5. This is pb by about 10 seconds. I have mainly just been doing regular solves on that. If anyone has 5x5 tips i would gladly take them. I use yau 5 btw.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-16
single: 9.421

Time List:
1. 9.421 R2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 F L' B' U' B' U2 F R D2 R2

x2 // Inspection
F2 U’ R D’ U2 R // X Cross (6/6)
U F U’ F’ // 2nd Pair ( 4/10)
U2 L U’ L’ // 3rd Pair (4/14)
y’ U2 R’ U R U’ R’ U R // 4th Pair (8/22)
U2 F U R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ F’ // Last Layer (11/33)

It appears to be 33 moves with only a 3.5 tps. Guess i know what I’m going to work on!!


----------



## Swamp347 (May 25, 2022)

Today i somehow got like 3 low ten solves on 3x3 which is crazy. I’m literally lucky to get one once a week! Also in 5x5 I’ve been getting low 1:40 averages. I found out that there’s a comp like literally in my backyard that has 6x6 so I’ll probably start focusing on that. Going for state record.


----------



## Swamp347 (May 29, 2022)

I just got my first sub 3 on 6x6. Need 30 seconds faster for state record.


----------



## Swamp347 (Jun 17, 2022)

Today marks on month until the competition where i will hopefullly get 6x6 state record. I need to average about 40 seconds faster. To do this I will be practicing with Tuesday tips and cube skills along with any other useful stuff I can find. I’ll update frequently!


----------



## Swamp347 (Jun 19, 2022)

Today I’ve gotten two sub three solves which is very interesting. Sometimes I get a sub 3 while the only other times are 3:20s and 3:40s. There is almost in between. I also don’t know how my times can very that much because every solve seems the same, except for the 3:40s when i have bad lookahead. Does anyone have any idea what is happening here?


----------



## Swamp347 (Jun 20, 2022)

Just got my first sub 3 mo3 on 6x6!


----------



## Swamp347 (Jun 22, 2022)

Just got a 2:46 pb single on 6x6. Also my average of 50 is like half a second shy of being under 3:10


----------



## Swamp347 (Jun 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-24
mean of 3: 2:56.464

Time List:
1. 2:53.305 Dw Rw' Fw2 R' Fw Uw2 Fw' B L2 Dw2 Bw Rw2 L2 R' 3Uw2 Lw' Fw Uw' Dw2 L2 3Rw' U2 3Fw2 L Dw Rw D2 F' 3Rw2 Rw D2 U Bw 3Fw2 U 3Rw' Rw' R' B' F Lw2 B' 3Fw R2 Lw' Rw2 Bw 3Fw2 F L' D2 Uw' B2 Lw' R L' 3Rw2 U 3Uw2 F' L' U2 D2 Uw B2 3Fw L2 B2 Dw2 3Rw' L' 3Uw Lw 3Rw' U Dw2 Lw Rw Fw R' 
2. 3:19.156 L D2 Fw L2 Lw R2 D' R' Dw2 Uw' Rw' Fw' Bw2 B2 R2 3Fw 3Uw' Lw' Uw Rw2 R' Dw D2 U 3Uw' B2 Bw2 U D B' R2 3Uw' Rw2 Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw B' D 3Uw' F' 3Rw' F2 3Fw Lw' R Fw' 3Rw Uw' Fw' Lw Uw' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Rw' Lw F2 Fw' U' L' U' L Lw Rw2 F' D2 Rw Fw Uw Lw' 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw B2 Dw Bw B' D2 U F L 
3. 2:36.931 3Fw B D Bw2 Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw 3Rw2 B2 R' D' Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw' R' Uw' Lw' R U L' 3Rw' Dw2 3Rw' B 3Rw Fw' D2 3Rw' Fw2 U2 R2 Dw Uw' 3Rw L Uw' 3Uw' R Fw2 Dw' 3Rw Rw R2 Uw' Fw' Dw Lw L' Rw' 3Fw' L2 3Uw' L D2 U' F' D2 Uw' Lw2 R2 F 3Uw' Bw' 3Uw' L Fw2 B Lw2 B' Lw' D2 U Rw2 Dw2 Lw F' 3Uw2 3Rw2 L

PB mo3 and single!
The single was by 10 secsonds.


----------



## Swamp347 (Jun 29, 2022)

I’ve got less than three weeks left until the competition!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-28
avg of 5: 2:59.489

Time List:
1. 2:51.128 Lw Bw' Fw Lw 3Fw2 Uw' L' 3Uw2 R' 3Rw' 3Fw R2 L' D2 R2 3Rw2 Rw U L2 3Fw2 Bw2 L2 Bw' Fw F L' Lw2 3Rw Bw' B 3Uw Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 3Fw Uw 3Fw2 D2 F2 Fw U' Fw' D Bw2 Fw 3Fw' R2 Uw2 Rw B Bw2 Dw R Lw B' Bw Lw2 Dw' 3Fw Bw Lw' 3Uw' Bw2 D' 3Uw' Bw2 Dw D2 Fw2 Lw' Bw' Lw2 U2 B F2 D' Rw B Uw B2
2. 2:58.577 Lw2 B2 L' F2 R Rw2 Uw' D 3Fw F2 Bw' Rw2 3Fw Lw' L2 3Rw' F R Lw2 3Uw' Dw2 R 3Fw F 3Uw2 R2 D' F' Fw2 Lw2 F Bw Fw' Rw' Fw Lw Dw2 3Rw' F2 U F' U2 Dw R Fw 3Rw2 Lw' Bw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Rw' B Uw2 Lw B2 R2 Fw' B F2 3Rw Uw2 Lw F2 L2 Fw 3Rw R Dw' Bw2 Fw' F L 3Uw2 R' Dw F2 Lw' Bw2 B' Fw'
3. (2:37.406) Dw' R Bw2 U2 F2 D F L 3Uw Lw' Fw2 3Fw' 3Rw Lw2 F D Lw2 D2 U2 3Rw Fw Rw2 L F 3Rw' Bw Rw R' U 3Fw2 F2 Uw' L Uw Dw2 3Fw2 B Lw' Fw Bw L' B2 Dw2 L F R' Lw' Uw U' 3Fw2 L2 B' Uw2 Bw2 R' D2 3Rw' F2 L Rw' R 3Uw 3Fw2 Rw Bw Lw' D2 3Fw' U2 Bw' D2 Rw2 D Uw2 R L Lw' U Uw L
4. (3:11.201) D Dw Uw' Bw 3Fw' 3Rw' R' B 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw B' D B' Uw' 3Rw' F2 R' L' D 3Fw2 B U' Lw R' B 3Rw2 3Fw Fw' R2 Lw' Fw' R D L2 Lw' 3Fw 3Rw' 3Fw' R2 3Rw U' F' Uw' 3Rw F Bw 3Rw' 3Fw U Lw' U2 B2 Rw2 R 3Uw' Rw 3Uw R' 3Uw 3Fw' Uw' D' U' L' D2 B2 Lw 3Uw' U2 R' 3Fw' Rw Bw' U Fw2 Dw L2 F Rw
5. 3:08.763 D2 Lw' Rw' Bw L R 3Uw' Dw' D' R2 Uw F2 Fw' Dw' Lw R B2 Fw' Uw2 Fw 3Fw B' 3Rw Fw' 3Fw' D2 R Dw2 3Uw Fw2 D2 3Uw' Dw2 F2 L2 U2 Dw D2 Uw B R 3Rw2 L2 3Uw2 Lw' Dw' D U 3Rw' B' 3Fw2 D' Rw D' Dw2 Rw Fw2 B2 Bw Lw' 3Rw' L' D2 L F' U2 L B U2 3Fw2 U' F2 R2 Bw R U' Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw'

First sub 3 ao5! The first three solves was also pb mo3!


----------



## Swamp347 (Aug 12, 2022)

Ok. I am officially sub-3 on 6x6! I also failed in literally everything at that comp like a month ago, so sadly no record. I have realized though that being that fast at 6x6 is very hard to sustain when I average 15 on 3x3, so I’m going for sub-10. I’ll try to post frequently. Also, I will be practicing big cubes and blind some, but mostly 3x3!


----------



## Swamp347 (Aug 16, 2022)

So yesterday, I was left at my dads house for six hours with no internet. Luckily cstimer was working, so I opened up a new session and ended up doing 400 3x3 solves! I got pb in everything, except single. Some notable ones were my sub-14 ao100 and sub-15 ao1000. I added the new session to my normal session after about 300 solves. I’d say that right now, I average just barely sub-15, so I’m going places!

I’ve also been watching some example solves and using cubedb solve critique to help with efficiency. I’ll also probably go replace some of my plls and finish learning oll!


----------

